# acoustic set up victoria bc



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

any one know a great acoustic set up person in Victoria area, just considering lightly lowering action but need someone with good understanding of all aspects ie nut and saddle height , relief and proper intonation thanks J


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

I got a guy. Pm me.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks mr yerp, I got a hold of a luthier who had been hard to contact but appeared finally Jim


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

just got my j 45 back from set up ,much nicer action and intonation, l&m victoria now uses dylan rovere for acoustic work, he is a luthier builder here on the island and does excellent work and builds some beauties, fear not l&m Victoria for this type of work Jim


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Dylan is great as long as you don't need the work done quickly. Last time I called him he had a 4 week backlog.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

not sure if its because I went thru l& m or if it was because it was a basic setup, string height and intonation, but I dropped it off on a saturday and picked it up friday. problem is , now Id love to have one off his beauty guitars !!! GAS again.....


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice. Ya I was after a refret. Glad it worked out.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Hahaha....Dylan's "my guy."


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

its wonderfull to have a luthier that actively repairs and maintains as well as builds here on the south island, of the two other main guys Ive used, one moved to van and the other , a very long time victoria luthier- dealer ( I started deals with him in the 70s) was extremely great but the on the last repair I waited 9 months for new frets and it still wasnt done so I just grabbed my guitar (100 + year old Bruno parlor ) and took it some where else , the first person wouldnt accept any payment -I tried to pay- then dave p finished the job nicely and timely. I wonder where the Bruno is? I got it 10 or 12 years ago from folkway music in guelph and had to let it go...


----------

